# So can you make fleece waterproof with fabric softener?



## kyndmamaof4 (Jul 25, 2006)

I keep finding little snippets of conversations about fabric softener coating the fleece creating a barrier, to make it waterproof...







: I know about MM fleece and windpro, and all of that, just wanted to know if there was a way to get water resistant fleece locally, and not have to order on the internet. Does anyone know? BTW I hate gerber covers...

naysa49: yes, I want to make covers, what should I look for as far as thickness? I am gonna use them with my prefolds. I can sew, and have made a few with fleece baby blankets, just to work out a pattern, but now I think that I am ready to buy *pretty* fabrics.


----------



## naysa49 (Jun 18, 2006)

Are you wanting to make covers out of fleece? If so I just bought fleece at local fabric stores and it works great as a cover. No leaks the outside does not even feel damp/sweaty. I have made them w/ a double layer of fleece and a single layer and both work great. HTH


----------



## amberthesugarcat (May 18, 2005)

I wouldn't add fabric softener since it makes the clothing more flammable (you are never supposed to use it on baby clothes I think!). 1 layer of cheap fleece for day, 2 for nights and car trips and you will be fine. My favorite cover is one layer reg. fleece and one layer of microfleece inside. This is thin and very water resistant.


----------



## Laniemel (Jun 3, 2006)

You really shouldn't use fabric softener on any cloth dipes or covers. They leave a coating on them that can get on other things in the wash or even in the diaper pail. When they get on the dipes, they will start repelling water and instead of absorbing the pee, you'll just have a wet bed. Good luck with making the covers!
*If you want the outside of the cover to be water-proof, get some permanent water-guard. They sell it at Angel Wraps and a few different places. It's kind of pricey, but it's not all chemical stinky and each treatment lasts for 25 washings.


----------



## Danahen (Feb 1, 2004)

You can get any kind of fleece, just add an additonal layer in the crotch area for extra repellant. I'd advise against using softener as well.


----------

